# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweten

## ASDF87

Goedendag,

Ik zweet zo overmatig, dat ik om 6 uur douche, naar school/werk ga en daar gekomen al nat bezweet ben.

Het zijn vooral mijn oksels, handen en voorhoofd. De oksels vind ik verreweg het ergste. Sport echter heel veel (daar zweet ik ook het snelst en meest). Heb het gevoel dat het alleen maar erger word en zie het eigenlijk echt niet meer zitten. Schaam me er dood voor, loop elke dag in wit/zwarte kleding, terwijl ik de kast vol heb hangen met gekleurde shirts. 

Welke middelen/tips etc. helpen echt tegen overmatig zweten?

----------


## meneereddie

Je zweetklieren kunnen van slag zijn. Dat kan door een hormoonstoornis komen, of een alergische reactie, de overgang, stress, of iets anders. 
Hoelang heb je dit al? Drink je veel koffie, thee, cola, of lightproducten?

----------


## meneereddie

Ps: is je bloeddruk in orde, en hoe is je bloedsuikerspiegel?

----------

